# What’s So Special About Special Ops?



## Lefty375 (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/whats-so-special-about-special-ops/

Didn't really find this article that great. So pretty much the problem is with the POLITICS of the war...not the people actually on the lines.

A rule I learned here is that SOF cannot be mass produced, and most people can't hack it. This guys seems to think otherwise...

Thoughts?


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2012)

William S. Lind is a bonafide jackass. the article is so poorly written and researched I think he's trolling; I'd hope he doesn't believe the crap he's spweing.

Here's where I stopped reading:


> Techniques and tactics are not only different but opposite in nature—the first is formulistic and the second should be situational—and like our conventional forces, SOF are mostly not tactically competent, at least from what I have seen of them. Few American Special Operations units know light-infantry (“Jaeger”) tactics,


 
He makes Sarah Palin look like Socrates.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought it was cause you can put your hands in your pockets.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 4, 2012)

He's never served a day in his life. Pretty much all one needs to know about a so called "Expert."


----------



## policemedic (Nov 4, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> William S. Lind is a bonafide jackass. the article is so poorly written and researched I think he's trolling; I'd hope he doesn't believe the crap he's spweing.
> 
> Here's where I stopped reading:
> 
> ...


 
Sarah Palin is hot; Lind is a cockholstering pencil neck of a dweeby shitmuncher.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 4, 2012)

> *Policemedic* says:
> _Your comment is awaiting moderation._
> November 4, 2012 at 8:31 pm
> Mr. Lind,
> ...


----------



## JBS (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow!  What an ignorant human being!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2012)

Lind is a historian of the most conventional kind... yes, he authored(?) the 1985 USMC Maneuver Handbook...  but he sure as hell did not write it alone, and IMO, many of his allegorical references are fallacious and used out of context.

This article is the product of an overly conservative (read provincial) individual, that this man is associated with the USMC through authorship is mind-boggling ...  I lost many brain cells trying to figure out why he wrote it and just as many going through the comments by his defenders.

In short: The guy is an overeducated idiot.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 5, 2012)

He has written some good stuff.  In the past.  I think he is just being difficult so he can get some attention.  I kind of see where he is going with this but he's off the mark.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 5, 2012)

There are points where it seems like he's watched "Apocalypse Now" a few too many times


----------



## 21C (Nov 5, 2012)

:/ I read the small excerpt quoted by freefalling and stopped there. The guy seems (without knowing his previous work) like a douche who's just getting mouthy to get words on a page and hopefully a reaction.


----------



## DirtySailor (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow...just...wow. Overeducated moron says it just about right.


----------

